# Help with a water (ph?) filter



## snyperj (Jan 2, 2010)

About 4 years ago we were getting blue stains in our sinks so a company came in and removed our very old culligan water softener (2 skinny tanks, short wide tank) and installed a single tank system.  They told us at the time that the old Culligan unit wasn't really functioning and that we didn't really need it anyway because all we had was high ph.   They installed a single tank unit and everything was good for awhile...   This is the point where I should say they have not been back to 'service' the unit in probably 3 years so I am sure that it is now probably somewhat non-functional because no media has been put in.

I would like to try to take care of this myself if i could get some help in understanding what to do?  The company that put it in seems to no longer be in business.  I know I could call someone else, but again. if I could do this myself and save some money (esp this time of year) it would be a home run.

The problem is, there is no brand or mfg information anywhere on the unit.

On the bottom side of the timer unit the following numbers appear:
24598-02001-010C00 on one sticker and on another smaller sticker it says:
P/N 40278.. neither of which I could cross to anything.

Can anyone provide any info/ guidance?  I would appreciate it much!


----------



## Speedbump (Jan 4, 2010)

If your getting blue stains, this usually means a low PH and it's slowly eating your copper plumbing.  A water softener will not cure this problem unless they put some calcite in the tank with the softener media.  I don't recommend this method as the calcite is sacrificial and when you need to add more, you have to disassemble your softener to do so.

I would first get my PH checked along with the hardness, iron and anything else you think might be in your water.  If your on a well, you might want to get some other tests as a low PH can mean surface water.


----------

